# Deer Fencing



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Here's a few photos that should show how high the deer numbers once were on the farm. Note the well warn path in the crop and the beaten down fencing.

























In September the owner started to fence of that part of the farm from the public forest.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

That looks like a good way to install fence. Sure beats my digging holes for the posts.

The fence looks tall enough. I used to have to use 8 foot high fences...it kept in the tame ones..but the wild ones still were able to jump it.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Hamish and I put it up. Nothing is getting over it but its only half way around the field, as it cost $24,000 so far Tom's going to finish it off next year. I love stock fencing.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Give bar-d a call, He'll come finish it for you, he'll bring mini-him along as an interpreter.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

We don't need any help thanks Don, we know how to put a fence up!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Humor Matt Humor


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Ok sorry Sir.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You should know I wouldn't dish out an insult to you Matthew.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes Sir, won't happen again.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Geeze you guys...like a couple ol hens.









You are right. I like that fence also it is easy to hang, stretch, and tie together. I am however currious about the chicken wire along the bottom. I am guessing to keep out the rabbits and fox ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Its rabbit netting, if they want to dig under then they can. When we do rabbit fencing we dig a trench a foot deep, bang the posts in and then drop the netting in the ground and fold the soil back over it.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah I guessed that was fence was being used for that purpose. That seems like a lot of extra work digging a trench to drop that into. But then...it is what it is. Hope it does not rust out on you guys too quickly. Good job by the way.

You are using fencing pliers correct ? I never knew how handy those were till I put up fence.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

The digger digs the trench and fills it back in so little work really. We have 3 or 4 different types of pliers. I would think 10 to 15 years for the wire to rust out. When deer, rabbit and pigeon damage cost you $32,000 a year on your rape crop a couple of $0000 every 10 years is nothing!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Are you growing rapeseed for cooking oil. They call it canola oil here.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes for oil.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hmm are you for real on that seed and oil ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes ! Google it !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Brian do you use sunflower oil to cook with? Same thing happens with rape seed. Its crushed to get the oil.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Olive oil here and peanut oil to deep dry in...and when I can sneak it in...bacon grease.

I had some one tell me that canola oil was derived from petroium.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Someone lied to you.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well I had guessed as much.

Some thing like that would have been in the news right away.

But still tend to use Olive and Peanut oil and even corn oil and once in awhile coconut oil.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

FYI Olive oil only provides benefits when it is fresh. If you open a bottle use it within 6 weeks.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

We've got Gorden Ramsey!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

And we have Rachael Ray


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

On a call said:


> And we have Rachael Ray


I was meaning Don and his knowledge of cooking oil. Sorry I didn't make myself clear.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh ok...no problem...but we still have Rachael


----------

